# Queen city bottling co. Cincinnati.Ohio



## dollarbill (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey was wondering if anyone knew what all this company bottled .I have a green and a clear frosted  cathedral paneled 10 or 12 oz bottle too .Thanks for looken and any help you all could give. 
  bill


----------

